# How many projects do you have started??



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

At this time I now have 3 knitting projects going! A feather and fan prayer shawl for my mom. A baby afgahn and a moss stitch for myself. Am I the only one? Surely not!


----------



## Charity Knitter (Jan 31, 2011)

Presently I'm working on 3 projects: a child's chemo cap, a man's scarf, and a pair of bed slippers. 

Happy Knitting!

Charity Knitter


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I have about 8 projects going all the time. Sounds crazy, but its mostly scarves and the stitches are all different, some difficult. When I start to feel frustrated with a difficult one I switch to an easy pattern.

I approach housework the same way! I start cleaning in one room, go to another and do something else for a few minutes, go to another room, check the computer for a few minutes, put in a load of laundry etc, play with my kitties for a few minutes, do some dishes, and by the end of the day my house is clean and I'm not so tired.

Knitting is more fun than housework!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> At this time I now have 3 knitting projects going! A feather and fan prayer shawl for my mom. A baby afgahn and a moss stitch for myself. Am I the only one? Surely not!


NO you R pretty normal.
I have a cardi, 2 afghans, a lg. thread doily & a dog sweater in progress.
Not to mention my cross stitch stuff...arghhhh
Blessings
patty


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

nope, i think that's pretty normal. i don't know of any of my knitting friends that don't have at least 3 or 4 WPI's, i myself
probably have 8 or 9. my problem is i start something and then see a new pattern that "i'm just dying to start" so i put the other aside and begin the new one. eventually, i get to all of them, but it's a real challenge. as much as i want to finish one, i'm dying to start another!!! to say nothing of the fact that because of it there are projects all over the house and yarn everywhere. it's just a vicious cycle, but i don't think that i'd have it any other way !!! it's just the passion of knitting !!!!


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

cmmiller151 I love you! It is wonder that I only have 3 projects started. And how about when you find a skein or hank of yarn that you fall in love with??


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I have two....a baby afghan and a dish cloth : )


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

and then you buy it !!!! and of course you had no pattern, you just bought it cuz you liked (loved) it and now you have 2, 3 skeins and don't know what to make with it !!! cuz it's not enough for anything but you HAD to have it !! so now you're going everywhere to find a pattern that will fit the amount you have . . . . . . there's that vicious cycle again !!!!
Oh the life of a knitter . . . . . 

But REALLY . . . . .would you have it any other way !!! I've stopped trying to explain it to my DH and he's stopped trying to understand it, he just accepts it now. LOL !!!!


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Charity Knitter~
I love your "Knitting Smiley" ! How did you do that?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

2 gloves, navy blue and each half done, 4 socks, each in progress, 1 aran sweater coral and brown, 1 leaf ringed sweater red/black, 1 surprise baby jacket crayon variegated and red speckled striped, looped link scarf, 2 gloves, purple, just a couple of inches each, and i think that's all but not promising...hard to believe there was no hat in there as they are almost always laying around somewhere....and don't even ASK me about the quilts!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have have about 7 projects. pair of socks, a Barbie dress, barbie jacket, 2 baby blankets, a hat, and dishcloths


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> cmmiller151 I love you! It is wonder that I only have 3 projects started. And how about when you find a skein or hank of yarn that you fall in love with??


HI~
I LOVE YOUR DOG~~ I have an 8 yr old Jack Russell.
Your's looks gorgeous, do u make things for it to wear?
Patty


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I just finished a b/blanket last night so that keaves me with 4 more to finish. I like to have more than one project because when I get bored with one I can switch to something else. I do get them finished eventually.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I am only working one project at a time right now.......otherwise, it is all over the house and I am trying to stay focused. 
However, I am making a multiple of 3, for this one does that count?? 
I am working on a knitted Christmas nativity and there will be lots of figures to work, but, I have 3 daughters that I want to make it for, so am trying it assembly line fashion. 
Knit 3, stitch together and stuff 3. I am hoping it will keep me productive rather than doing a whole set at a time.
This way too, I have to do the next set, otherwise, there would only be 2 Kings, etc.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I always start the next project before finishing the first so that I don't have idle fingers!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG you all are ME.....I have an aphgan going now for a June wedding, a vest for next Christmas,always a pair of socks in the work and yes cross stitch, too....and then thee are a couple of books started...once in awhile i take a break and vacc up dog hair...


----------



## sybil (Mar 16, 2011)

No sounds normal to me to. I currently have 3 candlewick quilts, 1 applique quilt, baby shawl with 8" lace edge, babys going home out fit (cardigan, leggings, bonnet, booties and mittens)slevless vest for my grandson and a jumper and skirt for my granddaughter. I get borred quite easily so I just keep doing a bit of work on each progect until they are finished.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I currently have 6 projects; 3 scarves, a bag, a baby blanket and a sweater. I'm glad to hear I''m not alone! When I get tired of one, I switch to another. I always say I'm going to work one at a time, but as someone else said, I see some yarn that I love and I have to start working with it right away.


----------



## Debby63 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh I feel so much better now. I have so many projects on the go that I've lost count!! Lets see now I have a baby blanket, a cardigan, a cushion cover, a jumper, squares for a charity blanket, crochet squares for a blanket for my daughter, a top for myself, a top for a child, a glove to finish a set, a jumper for my husband, a crochet top for myself, knitted squares for an afghan, crochet squares for another throw, I think that's about it. 

Oh dear I need to get on with some projects 

PS I have a jack russell dog too!!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I just finished 2 projects. I have 3 others going and I started a new one last night. I try to finish up a project before starting another but I get excited to start something new. It's also exciting to see a finished project and weaving in that last tail!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

yes the finishing off really drags me down................


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> At this time I now have 3 knitting projects going! A feather and fan prayer shawl for my mom. A baby afgahn and a moss stitch for myself. Am I the only one? Surely not!


you are not alone!
In progress I have socks,baby blanket,sweather, hat and scarves f. soldiers.
Also need to finish a quilt.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I love putting in that last stitch and cutting off the tail!


motherdawg said:


> yes the finishing off really drags me down................


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I think we are in the majority because every avid knitter and crocheter I know always has multiple projects going.l have eight. Three are almost finished so soon I can start more!


----------



## countryjackie (Mar 26, 2011)

I always have several projects going at once, some knitting and some crocheting. Right now I am working on some Easter dish cloths, slippers for charity and an afghan. Plus I have several projects that I have put aside for awhile and will hopefully return to later.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

We must all be related somehow ? And here I thought, I was the only multi-tasked knitter, crocheter, cross stitcher,
(rather do needlework than housework !) person on this site .... ?


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Let's see -- I have apair of socks almost finished, but the dark yarn makes it difficult to knit on at night; I have the partial "synesthesia" sock that I can't seem to do correctly; I just started my "zokni" socks. I have yarn for a cardi - can't wait to begin. There are many doll dresses that just need a bit of finishing. Yes, we are all alike - multiple projects, mind searching for another; looking for the perfect pattern or the perfect yarn.


----------



## lindarojo (Mar 26, 2011)

i have a few of them that i am working on


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

Please forgive me if I am rambling too much. I love this website. Eveyone is so vey nice and helpful. A real find.
I am working on two projects, a scarf for my daughter in law and an afghan for my granddaughters. I don't like the afghan wanted to be creative and combine colors and use different stitches. Oh well, creativity is not my strong point. the colors are ok but maybe I need to make squares or rectangles the same size instead of different sizes. my daughter in law wanted it to be 5 feet by 6 feet so that they can all cuddle under it. Great idea, just too big. I would really welcome any suggestions?


Also, I love buying different kinds of wool and then look for pattern. End up with a lot of wool and not enough patterns. Joanne fabric has a sale this week end, began buying on line then decided it was too much. 

Started a collection of patterns on my desktop and a folder.


----------



## Audrey E (Feb 22, 2011)

I currently have two knit projects going - a purse that I will try felting for the first time,and a sweater. Also am knitting a scarf on a knifty kntter, and last I'm trying a crochet socks. I knitted a few pair that came out OK. I'm constantly switching projects and also have a couple waiting in the wings.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey,y'all..keep it down..ha..my guests are sleeping and I'm an early riser. Yea! This is off the subject, but since so many are on..here goes. Today on Knitting Daily there's a story about knitting a "Giganto" afghan on PVC pipe! Wow!What next?? She uses "roving" (yarn). Anybody know what that is. I don't want to do it, but it sure is interesting..pictures and text included if you go to the blog. Have a great weekend..west coast of Fl. is glorious..wish you could all be here! Hildy


----------



## knit wit (Feb 10, 2011)

I have 5 projects going - an afghan, a shawl, a sweater and 2 girl's Easter hats. I have to speed up my work in the hats and shawl (April birthday gift). I'm not counting all the "projects in my head" waiting in my storage boxes!!!!!!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

i too have many projects. always socks going, a lace mohair sweater, an afghan, and a sleeveless summer top. the mohair is on the size six circular needle and is very slippery even though i am using harmony needles. i hope to finish that by winter. :l:


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely not... I generally have at least two knitting projects going on at one time and another ready to go. In addition to that I have usually two watercolor paintings going at the same time and a book I'm reading.


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Very glad i'm not alone! I also prefer knitting to housework like another posted. 
currently i have a pair of socks (one finished); a shawl; a market bag; a blanket; and an easter basket all in progress. And those are just the ones i can remember... I'm sure there are at least one or two others i'm forgetting. Lol
i'm also starting an etsy store, so trying to round up finished projects to photograph for that and get it open by sunday evening.


----------



## pkirker (Mar 4, 2011)

Ode to joy!!! I just finished a skirt, and have a sweater, socks and
a tank on the needles.......LOVE IT!


----------



## normabhc (Mar 21, 2011)

You all are so ambitious, I have a sweater for my 4 yr old grandson which is too big for him this winter and maybe next year too so I have time to get it done. Started a new afghan Wednesday, will send pic in when I get it done. It gets too hot here in Bullhead City Az in the summer to knit on a heavy afghan especially, usually quilt in the summer.
I get accused of being a yarn and fabric collector, LOL. but some thing just call out to you "buy me buy me!!!"


----------



## Carla York (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I also have too many projects going! A Karate style (my own design) tissue box holder, baby train afghan, santa pillow, and birthday and christmas banners going. It's amazing how distracted you can get when you see different patterns.
I'm Carla from Spokane Valley, Wa.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently downsized when I moved out of a home into a condo. I have a storage area that is about 6' by 8'. It is loaded with rubbermaid containers of yarn that spoke to me also. Some I can't even remember what the project was that inspired me. But my goal this year is to try to make a serious dent in my stash and not buy any new yarns... I must admit that this week while in a yarn store to buy buttons for a sweater that I finished I couldn't resist a yarn called Silly Stripes and the scarf pattern it was shown with. In fact I'm almost finished with it. So at least it didn't get stored. I think there's no hope for me.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

There are so many wonderful projects that I want to do BUT I force myself to only work on one at a time. I have the next project all lined up and that gives me incentive to keep stitching!! Now, it's permissible to have a quilting project going at the same time as a knitting one


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate the part of knitting where you have to attach sleeves so now I alter patterns that lend themselves to that and pick up stitches and knit the sleeves down. Not all patterns lend themselves to that but I sure seek them out.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I have about 8 projects going all the time. Sounds crazy, but its mostly scarves and the stitches are all different, some difficult. When I start to feel frustrated with a difficult one I switch to an easy pattern.
> 
> I approach housework the same way! I start cleaning in one room, go to another and do something else for a few minutes, go to another room, check the computer for a few minutes, put in a load of laundry etc, play with my kitties for a few minutes, do some dishes, and by the end of the day my house is clean and I'm not so tired.
> 
> Knitting is more fun than housework!


 :lol: :mrgreen: I'm with you !!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Carla York said:


> Hi, I also have too many projects going! A Karate style (my own design) tissue box holder, baby train afghan, santa pillow, and birthday and christmas banners going. It's amazing how distracted you can get when you see different patterns.
> I'm Carla from Spokane Valley, Wa.


 welcome !! I think multiple projects is like channel surfing ?


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> I hate the part of knitting where you have to attach sleeves so now I alter patterns that lend themselves to that and pick up stitches and knit the sleeves down. Not all patterns lend themselves to that but I sure seek them out.


  I knit myself into lots of messes that way !


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> There are so many wonderful projects that I want to do BUT I force myself to only work on one at a time. I have the next project all lined up and that gives me incentive to keep stitching!! Now, it's permissible to have a quilting project going at the same time as a knitting one


 we do need to multitask !

:thumbup:


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

normabhc said:


> You all are so ambitious, I have a sweater for my 4 yr old grandson which is too big for him this winter and maybe next year too so I have time to get it done. Started a new afghan Wednesday, will send pic in when I get it done. It gets too hot here in Bullhead City Az in the summer to knit on a heavy afghan especially, usually quilt in the summer.
> I get accused of being a yarn and fabric collector, LOL. but some thing just call out to you "buy me buy me!!!"


 No Shame !! we are prepared for the future

:wink:


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh I wish I could multi-task with my art/craft projects! I have become so obsessed with my knitting that I have neglected my counted cross stitch and my flamework glass beads. I keep thinking, "After this sweater I will do some beads" or "Maybe tonight I'll do some cross stitch" Never seems to happen. Usually I never have more than two active and one severely neglected project going.


----------



## cybercamel (Jan 26, 2011)

It's great to be among so many obessed knitters. I just finished a felted handbag, a felted ipad bag I designed myself, have a cocoon sweater that is made with 8 colors, and 2 sleeveless tops on needle. Ordered more yarn for another sleeveless top and 3 new patterns. My creative spirit is currently in overdrive. 

I usually do about 8-9 projects from June-August when I am off from my teaching job, but I have 5 sixth graders I have been teaching to knit at school who want to knit during lunch 5 days a week. It is inspiring!


----------



## kittyrose (Feb 3, 2011)

You are not alone, I have 3 projects going and I am a new knitter.


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness I really don' have time to count them, or even look for them. I mean I have WAY to much yarn, and at the time I buy the yarn I love it and then, and then, well some of you can relate. 

Dorcey from rainy Calif.


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Guess I'm on board too! Have two 5 gal. plastic bins with UFO'S, Vest for my husband waiting for the button band, sweater for one son to be seamed, a crazy reversible crochet afghan too hot here in Louisiana for that so on hold now till Maybe Oct. Just started a double knit baby afghan that has to be done by June when the new one arrives.

Just bought a new book at JoAnn's yesterday (ON SALE) OH JOY!!

And my poor husband wants to know when I'm opening my yarn shop since I can't resist a new fiber, color, etc.

I'm just an addict for the feel of fiber!!!!


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

I just love your hats and dress, would love to know where you found the patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who has several projects going at the same time!!! I'm presently working on a baby blanket which is my second one this month dish cloths slippers mittens hats and scarfs for Christmas for family and charity and I love it. I am looking for a pattern for a chroched shawl made withworsted weight yarn which will be my next project when I finish the rest.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG! Surely you are kidding! I would not feel normal if I had only one project going at a time! I must have at least 6 or 7. I have an acquaintance who does everything by schedule. They are retired, but... they get up by the alarm clock, everything in their lives is by schedule, even getting on the computer at a specific time, she and her husband read the newspaper at a specific time, etc. I once called her long distance, and she asked me to call her back so her dishwater won't get cold!!!! I didn't bother!!!! They are weird!!!! "Multi-tasking" or having various projects is NORMAL. Congratulations.... join the group of happy crafters!


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi there!!, no you are not alone. I have several things going at one time. Just finished the pink baby blanket, & afghan & baby booties. I aways have a dish cloth on the needles & crochet pot holders started. So now have room for other items to start that I have a stack of patterns I want to knit. lol!! Have plenty of yarn, to choose from. Think I have enough to start a shop!!!!! YOU never have too much yarn right girls?? Also on the needles, am knitting camo scarves. Made one for a grandson, & I am very sure I will be asked to make one for the others. So will just knit them up & they can choose. Red Heart had the camouflage colors. There are 6-7 different ones that I know of. Barnet also has the camouflage yarn, but haven't been to Joann's Fabrics to check it out.I go there & it's like you can't leave that place with out buying yarns & colors you think you just have to have!!!!! Love that place!! By the response of others here, we are not alone, so keep knitting & best to you all!!


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi There!!! How right you are that you never have enough yarn on hand. I have been trying to use up all that I have but still pick up more all the time. I get my yarn at our local Walmart but they don't have the chamo which I would like but the local yarn shop is so expensive and to send for the yarn the shipping is outrageous. Knitting and crocheting are so relaxing for me!!


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

well are we talking just knitting because then 2 (aran cardigan and baby sweater) don't sound too bad until I add the cross stitch quilt, the quilted jacket, the pirate quilt and the nantucket sleigh ride needlepoint...my excuse for the quilting is that my sewing machine got buried when we redid the kitchen and then the spare room and the upstairs hallway and there is doors that are waiting to be rehung leaning against my sewing machine 

Pam


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Research shows that women are much more successful at and do more multitasking than me... No wonder!


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just joined the Forum and enjoy it so much but sure am falling behind on what I sould be doing. Love it!!


----------



## granger (Feb 14, 2011)

Let's see...summer weight cardi, jojoland swirl scarf, reindeer sweater for the mister, socks, easter chick and egg...yup, I'm right up there with all of you. Would you want it any other way? I wouldnt.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I generally have one large project on my needles and two other small ones for when I need a break from the large one. However, I've got about 20 projects in my que!


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I did get the camo yarn at Walmarts.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

I find that if I start too many projects, I never finish them. So I restrict myself to the project I am working on. If I get stuck and I am waiting for something, then I start the prep for another project, like knitting a swatch. But i go back and finish the first project before getting well into the second. This rule has resulted in more finished projects.
However, this doesn't prevent me from planning projects, acquiring patterns or buying yarn to make them. I must have 20 projects stacked up in my bedroom. Probably half of my stash is assigned to a pattern, the other half is waiting for the right pattern to appear. Sometimes it takes a while for the yarn to tell me what it should be.

Bonnie


----------



## anita doty (Jan 18, 2011)

Usually, I have several knitting projects going at the same time. It depends on where I am knitting......sometimes I need something to work on that does not require a lot of thinking and at other times, I like the challenge of puzzling out a pattern when I have plenty of time.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a tote for everything, and inside every tote is a project. My knitting tote has a shawl and a scarf in it, my stamping tote has a washcloth, my purse has a washcloth, and my library tote has two smaller clothes in it....since I started knitting at the beginning of the year, I haven't gone anywhere with out something to knit. I'm hooked.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> I am only working one project at a time right now.......otherwise, it is all over the house and I am trying to stay focused.
> However, I am making a multiple of 3, for this one does that count??
> I am working on a knitted Christmas nativity and there will be lots of figures to work, but, I have 3 daughters that I want to make it for, so am trying it assembly line fashion.
> Knit 3, stitch together and stuff 3. I am hoping it will keep me productive rather than doing a whole set at a time.
> This way too, I have to do the next set, otherwise, there would only be 2 Kings, etc.


 I thought I would do as you--- complete B 4 I began another...but I find I need a 2nd simpler project going for sitting somewhere waiting--so i don't have to have a book propped in my lap.
Then I will get an invitation to a baby shower & have to drop what I am doing to complete it in several weeks.
And a b/day will pop up on me & I have nothing made...so I stop to do a lap robe.
OR I will find a bee-u-tiful yarn that just says..BUY ME & so I need to do a swatch in that & find a FREE pattern online.
And of course with each season & the newest magazine, I will JUST have to stop & make something for that particular occasion & don't forget Christmas gifts --- and on & on it goes.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

templetb said:


> I find that if I start too many projects, I never finish them. So I restrict myself to the project I am working on. If I get stuck and I am waiting for something, then I start the prep for another project, like knitting a swatch. But i go back and finish the first project before getting well into the second. This rule has resulted in more finished projects.
> However, this doesn't prevent me from planning projects, acquiring patterns or buying yarn to make them. I must have 20 projects stacked up in my bedroom. Probably half of my stash is assigned to a pattern, the other half is waiting for the right pattern to appear. Sometimes it takes a while for the yarn to tell me what it should be.
> 
> Bonnie


HI Bonnie,
I had to buy 2 of those Pop Up Lion Brand Yarn caddies to keep all the yarn I have planned for upcoming projects.
Sometimes i will but extra yarn because I have loved the feel, colorway & am afraid the company will discontinue it later.
As in Lion Brand Chunky Tweed Stripes--Carribean, saw it on sale & got 8 more.
Big Lots has nice yarn & I pick it up never knowing what it will become.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Joann Cartwright said:


> Hi, I did get the camo yarn at Walmarts.


Joann,
Do U have some little one's to make things for out of this yarn or maybe house slippers,
I was wondering what people do w/ the camo?


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

SDKATE57 said:


> I have a tote for everything, and inside every tote is a project. My knitting tote has a shawl and a scarf in it, my stamping tote has a washcloth, my purse has a washcloth, and my library tote has two smaller clothes in it....since I started knitting at the beginning of the year, I haven't gone anywhere with out something to knit. I'm hooked.


Yep I switch from knitting to crochet just to keep things interesting.


----------



## Sunshiner (Feb 10, 2011)

I have 4 and two more ready to start. I prefer plain knitting when in the car or waiting at places. So I save those for that. Also belong to a K. club and can't talk/listen whiles counting stitches. AndI have at least 6 at the sewing machine two embroidery pictures waiting to begin. I like to sew! ! ! Marilyn


----------



## Sunshiner (Feb 10, 2011)

Hats! ! Me too, Please give source for all your patterns. HAND! Marilyn


----------



## GrammieJean (Mar 16, 2011)

I always seem to have at least 3 going. One that is small and portable to take to doctors appointments(we have lots of those). One larger as the baby blanket I now have about a third complete(my first baby blanket) and whatever the granddaughter brings the yarn and pattern for. Just completed Harry Potter scarves for both granddaughters.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

cmmiller151 said:


> nope, i think that's pretty normal. i don't know of any of my knitting friends that don't have at least 3 or 4 WPI's, i myself
> probably have 8 or 9. my problem is i start something and then see a new pattern that "i'm just dying to start" so i put the other aside and begin the new one. eventually, i get to all of them, but it's a real challenge. as much as i want to finish one, i'm dying to start another!!! to say nothing of the fact that because of it there are projects all over the house and yarn everywhere. it's just a vicious cycle, but i don't think that i'd have it any other way !!! it's just the passion of knitting !!!!


Dito

:lol:


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> SDKATE57 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a tote for everything, and inside every tote is a project. My knitting tote has a shawl and a scarf in it, my stamping tote has a washcloth, my purse has a washcloth, and my library tote has two smaller clothes in it....since I started knitting at the beginning of the year, I haven't gone anywhere with out something to knit. I'm hooked.
> ...


hooked fits ! I quit smoking back in Dec. & have become more addicted to knitting, crochetting & sewing than I was to cigarettes !


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

My cousin told me that I have so much going that when I come to a project in the house that I just stop and work on it for a while.I now have..socks, a hooded scarf,wash cloth,baby blanket,shrug for dau.,a frog,easter chicks,and always sewing. Is that enough?


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> ritchsgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I am only working one project at a time right now.......otherwise, it is all over the house and I am trying to stay focused.
> ...


 I'm with you always busy.. I learned something on this topic...don't take anything but simple, plain patterns out and about. I can't tell you how much "ripping" I've done after Dr visits ! so simple , I never thought about it :roll:


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

cmmiller151 said:


> and then you buy it !!!! and of course you had no pattern, you just bought it cuz you liked (loved) it and now you have 2, 3 skeins and don't know what to make with it !!! cuz it's not enough for anything but you HAD to have it !! so now you're going everywhere to find a pattern that will fit the amount you have . . . . . . there's that vicious cycle again !!!!
> Oh the life of a knitter . . . . .
> 
> But REALLY . . . . .would you have it any other way !!! I've stopped trying to explain it to my DH and he's stopped trying to understand it, he just accepts it now. LOL !!!!


Oh how true. I try to envision a pattern & TRY to buy enough but somehow it doesn't work the way I plan. You are right, then I try to find a pattern to match the amt of yarn I just had to have. Sometimes I feel like I am a "yarn junkie" LOL


----------



## wsthom (Feb 10, 2011)

not by a long shot! ..I'm trying to knit a pair of socks for my daughter's B-day, but it is so tedious that I am on my second scarf since I started the socks! and I just may have a few more in sacks around my closet somewhere.. :roll: projects that is.


----------



## KnittingPrincipal (Mar 9, 2011)

Sigh...I was determined to limit by WIPs to only 4 -

Lenten Mystery KAL (7-block scarf)
Knitting Around the World KAL (12-block afghan)
School-Colors Scarf
Neck Candy Scarf

However, I then started a tea towel for a tea swap I'm participating in, and started playing with a pattern for a dishcloth for a dishcloth swap.......

Today I'm going to the yarn store to get new yarn for a sweater class.......

Yeah...the best laid plans of mice and men, and knitters! :lol:


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

I have three one socks that need mates, shawl, afghan and if I see a pretty new yarn, then I am in trouble with a new progect. Am interested in knitting a baby cacoon or sack. Does anyone know of a good pattern?


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Trust me, you're not! I'm working on a 4-lb. afghan, so when I need a break, I'm knitting a felted tote bag. In addition, I'm searching out my next project.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Until recently, I always worked one project through to completion before starting another. Now I have one baby sweater/hat/booties set going at all times, and an afghan that knits quickly and uses leftover yarns from the sets. Working project supplies are kept in the corner by my "project chair" and I'm set to go whenever I have a few minutes--or hours.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have about a dozen...guess that is why I have so many knitting needles. I always have 2 or 3 in the car at a time..you never know when you might get stuck and need something to do. Plus I carry 2 at a time with me when I go into work. I try to have an easy no brainer and a "thinker". I can switch between the too. Plus, when the weather gets nice, we go out on the Harley on a moments notice and I need something small ready to fit into the saddlebag.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

You're right! Only take the no-brainer projects out in public because lots of folks will ask you about it. You'll also run into other knitters in the least likely places.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have two washcloths going. Numerous blankets also. One blanket I'm knitting with cotton yarn. I wanted a lighter cotton blanket for summer. It is taking a while. I usually take my knitting with me when I watch my husband bowl. He always does better if I am knitting! I don't bowl, wouldn't want to ruin my shoulder and not be able to knit or crochet!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

JoyL: My favorite cocoon uses two strands of worsted weight yarn and is worked on 16" circular needles:

Cast on 55 stitches.
Knit all rows "in the round" (Stockinette stitch)
to desired length. [15-19"]
Last 2-3 rows: K1, K2tog. Leave a weaving length to close bottom and tie off on wrong side.

This pattern is super easy and knits up fast. You can adjust the width/length for whatever size you need. Enjoy.


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for the instructions. I think that they are so cute What size of needle do you use? Thought of knitting matching hat and donate to the nursery at hospital.


----------



## Cristina (Mar 16, 2011)

I just casted on for a beautiful cabled cowl! lol guess we'll see if I can make it look like the photo  But I do have several crochet items started I figure if I get frustrated or stuck on the knitting I'll jump over to the crochet to make me feel better


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm working on a vest for a yarn importer to be displayed in a yarn shop. I just finished the knitting part on a sweater for one of my grandsons & have started one for his twin. There's yarn waiting for the one for little sister & I have commitments to make a baby afghan & scarf for local charities. Like all of you, it never stops. I have so many projects to start and finish. I just love to do crafts of many kinds.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

JoyL said:


> I have three one socks that need mates, shawl, afghan and if I see a pretty new yarn, then I am in trouble with a new progect. Am interested in knitting a baby cacoon or sack. Does anyone know of a good pattern?


 just search Baby cocoon .. quite a few free patterns out there


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

JoyL said:


> Thank you for the instructions. I think that they are so cute What size of needle do you use? Thought of knitting matching hat and donate to the nursery at hospital.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Cristina said:


> I just casted on for a beautiful cabled cowl! lol guess we'll see if I can make it look like the photo  But I do have several crochet items started I figure if I get frustrated or stuck on the knitting I'll jump over to the crochet to make me feel better


beautiful pic

:thumbup:


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

All of you are embarrassing me enough that I feel obliged to go back to working on the ripple afghan that I started crocheting a year or two ago.........LOL


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep, I'm a sucker for sale yarn, then match it to a project . . .


----------



## 2401 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've got a dog sweater, a cotton cardigan, cabled scarf and mitts set that's 9/10ths finished, cotton scarf in lace, and my daughter is bringing back her mitts so I can make them longer. Plus I ordered yarn to make a light summer weight sweater/jacket. Oh, and I think I've got some granny squares for placemats......


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

i LOVE that little orange jumper!


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

I had one done and one blanket having a trim around it. And I got two squares to send and another 3 blanket to do and hat also.
So I will be busy alot.


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

Christine, I quit smoking years ago by taking up embroidery. This works. AND you have something tangible to show for it! good luck.


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

exactly. A no-brainer & a thinker. PS we love pugs, but have corgis.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

If I were able to put hands to all of them, everyone else would say that I have toooooo many. I love it!
I knit & crochet & stitch for community, besides friends and family. I quilt, sew, tat, spin, weave, braid wool rugs, etc. Busy fingers, Happy heart!
I started teaching at the local library in November and it is open season on "Stump the Teacher." Always on the prowl for projects to interest my students/friends, too. I have a large filing system to drop new ones in and find favorite old ones. Patterns are a jumping off point for me.
This forum has been a blast to add to my daily routine. It is so much fun to see what others have on their needles and in their minds. Thank you, everyone, for sharing.

If it sits still too long at our house, it gets stitched!

pj stitches!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Janey said:


> Christine, I quit smoking years ago by taking up embroidery. This works. AND you have something tangible to show for it! good luck.


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> If I were able to put hands to all of them, everyone else would say that I have toooooo many. I love it!
> I knit & crochet & stitch for community, besides friends and family. I quilt, sew, tat, spin, weave, braid wool rugs, etc. Busy fingers, Happy heart!
> I started teaching at the local library in November and it is open season on "Stump the Teacher." Always on the prowl for projects to interest my students/friends, too. I have a large filing system to drop new ones in and find favorite old ones. Patterns are a jumping off point for me.
> This forum has been a blast to add to my daily routine. It is so much fun to see what others have on their needles and in their minds. Thank you, everyone, for sharing.
> ...


YUP !! since I started making tshirt yarn nothing is safe

:lol:


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I have things all over the house 2 sweaters..a pair of socks. some things I was just trying. Had to see what it would look like. and many pc that i forgot what it was or gonna be someday. and the cross sts. and the crochet things.the painting things and the christmas things..and my sisters pillow cases..So I always have something in my hands.or on the Bond..


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

At this time I have 16 projects in assorted stages. I keep each project in a 2-1/2 to 4 gallon zip lock back and there are 16 bags. Ooops! just found another bag with a Christmas tree skirt in process.


----------



## suekadkins (Jan 25, 2011)

An entwined shoulder shawl for me, a baby sweater, a baby blanket, a wash cloth and probably some other things put away that I can't see right now!


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

You are not alone. I know a lot of knitters that have several
proects going at one time.
I am doing a sweater, a pair of socks and just finished a baby
blanket.
The more the merrier.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Slashdog:
I am guilty of finishing a project before starting another lol. I so look forward to seeing the completed project that I can't put it down. Does that make me different? lol Having said that I always have a project on the go. I love you folks, you are all amazing people.
Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## patticake (Feb 10, 2011)

I have one project going, lace/ripple beddspread, in the linving room, day project. I have a pair of socks in the bedroom, when I can't sleep work on them, and a snowflake afghan in which I take when I am ready to go out like the ER with my daughter or any car ride more than 20 minutes at my fingertips.


----------



## patticake (Feb 10, 2011)

I have one project going, lace/ripple beddspread, in the linving room, day project. I have a pair of socks in the bedroom, when I can't sleep work on them, and a snowflake afghan in which I take when I am ready to go out like the ER with my daughter or any car ride more than 20 minutes at my fingertips.


----------



## patticake (Feb 10, 2011)

I have one project going, lace/ripple beddspread, in the linving room, day project. I have a pair of socks in the bedroom, when I can't sleep work on them, and a snowflake afghan in which I take when I am ready to go out like the ER with my daughter or any car ride more than 20 minutes at my fingertips.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is what I think is so strange.I could go buy a sweater or a few pairs of socks or what ever it is that is on my mind to make at the time. But I want to make it. And it ends up costing me more for the patterns and the things to make it than if .I just went and bought it.Why do we do this..heheh


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Pattycake, I make scarves from the camo. also found a cap & sweater using this yarn. The patterns were free at 
www.creativeknittingmagazine.com Also there was a baby booties in the camo, but was not interested it that pattern. The scarf works up really well in garter st. So far, I purchased 4 of the colors, Camouflage, Platoon, Woodsy, & Desert Camo. When I get out to Walmart again, want to pick up the blue one, that's if they still have it. Otherwise, will have to go into the neighboring city at that Walmart. It seems that it's on the shelves, & then gone. So, if you see it & want it, get it right away, cause the next trip in might not be there.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Pattycake, Mom just asked for a couple of skeins of the Woodsy, she want's to knit a pr. of slipper socks. Oh boy !!!! I get to buy some more yarn!!!! LOL Don't ya just love it????? Haha


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Marge: Speaking for myself, I do it because it makes me happy to have something to do with my hands. But most of all because I just can't resist it. lol
Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

I have too many: in knitting, it's a christening gown, a car seat blanket, a VERY complicated sweater for a girlfriend, and knitted baby hats and a crocheted afghan for our charity craft group. Am going to at least finish the car seat blanket before starting either the library scarf for my sister, or a cuddle sack for a new baby. (Or both.) Or the hoodie for a baby. My "Things I want to do and may eventually get around to" folder keeps getting fatter. I should be 37 instead of 77 for all I want to do! But thank God for being able to do it; I love it!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> Joann Cartwright said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I did get the camo yarn at Walmarts.
> ...


Patty I used the camo to do a dragon scarf for my grandson and it turned out great!


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

I have too many: in knitting, it's a christening gown, a car seat blanket, a VERY complicated sweater for a girlfriend, and knitted baby hats and a crocheted afghan for our charity craft group. Am going to at least finish the car seat blanket before starting either the library scarf for my sister, or a cuddle sack for a new baby. (Or both.) Or the hoodie for a baby. My "Things I want to do and may eventually get around to" folder keeps getting fatter. I should be 37 instead of 77 for all I want to do! But thank God for being able to do it; I love it!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I too have a prayer shawl, sox, mittens, hat, and want to start a sweater. I win


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

omg Charity knitter, How adorable your animated knitting happy face is.I also have many things started.Three scarfs,three baby sweaters,one aftgan,one sock,and goodness knows how much that I can't remember.I have decided to try and finish some of these items before I start anything else,but this may be difficult.


----------



## elaine (Jan 15, 2011)

cmmiller151 said:


> and then you buy it !!!! and of course you had no pattern, you just bought it cuz you liked (loved) it and now you have 2, 3 skeins and don't know what to make with it !!! cuz it's not enough for anything but you HAD to have it !! so now you're going everywhere to find a pattern that will fit the amount you have . . . . . . there's that vicious cycle again !!!!
> Oh the life of a knitter . . . . .
> 
> But REALLY . . . . .would you have it any other way !!! I've stopped trying to explain it to my DH and he's stopped trying to understand it, he just accepts it now. LOL !!!!


Had no idea anyone else was as crazy/silly/addicted to yarn as I am! Just spent another $42 at Jo-ann's yesterday and only went for a D crochet hook... ah well. 
Currently working on jacket for friend, socks and sweater for daughter, Easter eggs for 4 little ones, and the chick in an egg pattern given on this site (thanks) for grandson. How many is that - really don't wanna know -


----------



## jaycee (Feb 1, 2011)

Too many to count, but eventually get to them. I have a large stash of yarn. I love yarn and knitting. I also am a quilter. I made up my mind that I MUST put a pattern in with yarn that I purchase if I have something in mind to make with it, or at least a note.
I have been a knitter for a lot of years, since about 7 yrs of age. I'm from NY but live in SE PA. 
I like the term UFO's but also use PIGS (projects in grocery sacks.) And "frogging" when pulling out to reknit stitches. (Rip it, rip it, etc.)
Nice to read in here and to see I'm not the only one with too much yarn and too many projects.


----------



## Bifocaled n Befuddled (Feb 3, 2011)

I only have two projects on needles and one on a loom but I have the middle shelf in my armoire stacked with pending projects, the yarn has been purchased and the pattern has been chosen but they have to wait their turn!
I have been rather productive knitting lately and that feels really good! =)


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Last time I counted... Ok, so most of mine qualify as UFO's now (unfinished objects) but at one time, I actively worked on 90 different projects at a time - two or three a night, alternating, working on different ones the next night....Very few of those ever did get finished... I still have them, too, in the UFO pile. However, right now, I have: 2 second socks to finish, a KAL (knitalong) that I'm doing for a cape, a crochet top, two phone cozies by request to start, a toddler outfit - sew the top, sew the pants, a matching hat for the outfit to start. So, that makes: 6 in progress, 3 to get moving on. (the phone cozies and baby outfits are all gift items, the rest are for me) Then, I really want to get back to those UFO's, especially some socks and a sweater for DH  Plus, I do happen to have some new designs rattling around in my head that need to get out and onto paper and needles!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah!! Our quilting group has a project to finish some of our orphan projects. At the last mtg we draw names based on who finished how many. It motivates us, but I never get to the bottom of my list. Like knitting, there is always a new exciting project. Love this forum


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Just finished a cowl, my new love and have three baby blankets on the needle. I am dying to start a new cowl but I have to finishe one baby blanket for an April birth and another for a June one. 
Love my knitting Peace in a crazy world


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have nothing going at the moment. I just learned, and was told by my DH I had to finish my first project before moving on to another. He now has this funny idea I'm going to continue to do one thing at a time. Paybe because with the blanket I just made I needed to be done with it by a certain time so I didn't start anything else. I'll learn him right quick though! LOL. I have a lot more yarn than he thinks right now.....
At least he'll be pleased I'm now hiding yarn rather than sugary snacks! LOL! I am about to start another afgahn, a scarf for my son, and want to make coordinating (but not matching) skirts for my daughters.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

P.S. (I forgot to say...) I signed & dated a note to myself yesterday that I promise to finish 3 projects before I start any new ones. This will be difficult, but necessary. If I were to find all of my WIPs, I am sure that there would be at least 24.
Socks, shawls (always a prayer shawl on my needles), babyghans, hats, scarves, etc.
I finished a lapghan last evening. Yea!! One down and so many more to go. 
In stitches of one kind or another, pj stitches!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oops, sorry: Needle size recommended for the cocoon pattern [Pg 6 of this post] is a 15.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I have so many things started. I started to crochet a full size Greyhound dog years ago and never finished it. An afghan with a Whippet head in the center, never finished. Now I am working on another baby blanket, dishcloths and hanging towels. I always have several things going at once. Sometimes I even finish my projects. LOL.......


----------



## jentilminfarm (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a 3 ....pair of socks for my husband that has only one sock done, there is a baby blanket 3/4 done, and a pair of norwegian mittens with one mitten done.


----------



## elaine (Jan 15, 2011)

I have just decided that the reason I have several WIPs is that I spend time on this site! I love it and enjoy all your wonderful comments and suggestions. It's great fun! However, the WIPs still await my attention..... so bye for now


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

You all have me beat. lol I use to have several in progress, but strating back after all these years I don't. The great grandchild came and thought what could I get her. I don't have much money being on Social Security and I than though yarn don't cost that much. I went looking for a pattern book and found in moving I had only one little book for beginers. In it was this lovely baby sweater and hat botties and gloves. I looked on the clover and you would never get it for what it cost than, now. .39 cents yes that is all. I was so mad that all my patterns didn't come with me. I have afew of the circler needles and a lot of the longer ones. Which I am using on the Baby sweater etc. as I workered I thought to myself why don't I havee the small cirlcler needles as these were hiting into my side and thus making it take longer to knit. I will be knitting more now since I took it up once again. I love sitting there listening to the tv and kniting it relaxes me a lot. Sorry this is so long. I don't know how to make it less words as I type it is like talking to someone. God Bless you all, You are great gals and I love you all.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I've only been knitting for 3 years and still do pretty basic things but I always have a few projects going- find a lot of patterns on lionbrand.com and can't wait to start them. Right now my works in progress are- vest for me, sweater for me, scarf for charity, afghan for my son.


----------



## GrandmaL. (Jan 26, 2011)

I am doing a scarf that has a difficult pattern that I can only work on in short periods, also an baby afghan for charity and quilting a table top for me. I like to vary my work. Love this site and allyou wonderful crafters. I learn something new everyday.LOL


----------



## Giddy Granny (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup! that's me too. Have a project going in almost every room in the house so I can sit a few minutes and knit or crochet.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

oooooooooooh no..... You are not alone, I've got 2 to stitch up (hate stitching) and 2 orders waiting. I've got dust in the lounge but I don't care about that hahaha


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I think people here. do not care if the letter is long our short.It is one way for most of us to have other friends .And people who also do the same crafts. And can talk back and forth to one another. For us older ladys and the gents.. It is also a way to NOT BE SO LONESOME.And a way to talk with other people that you could never drive to talk with.And the many patterns that all the people share here is wonderful. We can not afford all the suff on the market now days. For the crafts.I am not that good at knitting But I am trying. And the things that I do finish ..The family seams to like.No body has ever gave the things back.And have asked for more.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey I do like your tip on doing the housework. As I've got older I find I can't do what I used to do. And I'm sort of programmed to work in the morning and hobby in the afternoon. I shall try it your way. thanks susan


----------



## glenys (Mar 18, 2011)

hi all i have 2 partley made on a knitting machine and finished by hand


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you Marge, You said it all. I feel the same way. We can email each other if you want. When I am on the computer not all the time I do get busy around here lol doing nothing as my kids say I do. They don't stay long enough to see all what I do. lol You have a wonderful rest of the day and tomarrow is even better for you. Carolyn


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Bless you..We live 700 miles from all our kids..So this helps..


----------



## Petaloutha (Mar 7, 2011)

Right now I have a pair of socks started, a pair of girly-girl fingerless mitts to go with a Clapotis I already made, and I have a Christmas stocking in the planning stages (lining up motifs on a grid), and I'm teaching myself intarsia techniques because I want to make a beanie (watch cap style) with the logo of a local business. :wink:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

So far you WIN


----------



## sassylaci (Jan 24, 2011)

4 3 AFGHANS AND A RUG


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> At this time I now have 3 knitting projects going! A feather and fan prayer shawl for my mom. A baby afgahn and a moss stitch for myself. Am I the only one? Surely not!


One...for the time being lol.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I have about 8 projects going all the time. Sounds crazy, but its mostly scarves and the stitches are all different, some difficult. When I start to feel frustrated with a difficult one I switch to an easy pattern.
> 
> I approach housework the same way! I start cleaning in one room, go to another and do something else for a few minutes, go to another room, check the computer for a few minutes, put in a load of laundry etc, play with my kitties for a few minutes, do some dishes, and by the end of the day my house is clean and I'm not so tired.
> 
> Knitting is more fun than housework!


Me too. I have spinal stenosis, and find that sitting for too long makes my hands and feet go to sleep. So i work a bit at one thing, get up and do some housework - with music I can move and get a lot down, then sit down for TV + needlework, then some housework - then some sewing or computer of course. This forum is starting to take up more time! But I'm loving it.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

I haven't done more than one project at the same time for many years, But recently decided to start another project, while doing a sweater which was giving me such a difficult time... I thought this would be the best thing to do!!!

I just 'love' to read that so many of you are doing more than one project at the same time.

this website is so interesting, I could sit and read your comments all day. At least, it is more fun than watching TV!!!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mollie said:


> Trust me, you're not! I'm working on a 4-lb. afghan, so when I need a break, I'm knitting a felted tote bag. In addition, I'm searching out my next project.


HI Mollie,
what is a 4 # afghan?
does that mean the amount of yarn you need or the amount
it will weigh after competion..lol?


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

perlie24 said:


> I haven't done more than one project at the same time for many years, But recently decided to start another project, while doing a sweater which was giving me such a difficult time... I thought this would be the best thing to do!!!
> 
> I just 'love' to read that so many of you are doing more than one project at the same time.
> 
> this website is so interesting, I could sit and read your comments all day. At least, it is more fun than watching TV!!!


lol.. I am finding myself sneeking to the computer more now that i read this forum...it iS interesting!
But I like to have the TV on while I crochet.
Patty


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Slashdog1 said:
> 
> 
> > At this time I now have 3 knitting projects going! A feather and fan prayer shawl for my mom. A baby afgahn and a moss stitch for myself. Am I the only one? Surely not!
> ...


Hi,
Will U post the results of the feather & fan shawl? It sounds so pretty--- I have printed out pattrrns for lacey shawls etc... but have not started one yet.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

sassylaci said:


> 4 3 AFGHANS AND A RUG


Is that a typo..or do you really have 43 afghans started????

Inquiring minds....


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Carolynjune3 said:


> You all have me beat. lol I use to have several in progress, but strating back after all these years I don't. The great grandchild came and thought what could I get her. I don't have much money being on Social Security and I than though yarn don't cost that much. I went looking for a pattern book and found in moving I had only one little book for beginers. In it was this lovely baby sweater and hat botties and gloves. I looked on the clover and you would never get it for what it cost than, now. .39 cents yes that is all. I was so mad that all my patterns didn't come with me. I have afew of the circler needles and a lot of the longer ones. Which I am using on the Baby sweater etc. as I workered I thought to myself why don't I havee the small cirlcler needles as these were hiting into my side and thus making it take longer to knit. I will be knitting more now since I took it up once again. I love sitting there listening to the tv and kniting it relaxes me a lot. Sorry this is so long. I don't know how to make it less words as I type it is like talking to someone. God Bless you all, You are great gals and I love you all.


Hi,
Don't worry abou thow long your posts are... we are a likeminded bunch of babes here..lol!
I get a lot of my yarn & crochet thread at the Goodwill..sure saves money.
Patty In OHio


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Joann Cartwright said:


> Pattycake, I make scarves from the camo. also found a cap & sweater using this yarn. The patterns were free at
> www.creativeknittingmagazine.com Also there was a baby booties in the camo, but was not interested it that pattern. The scarf works up really well in garter st. So far, I purchased 4 of the colors, Camouflage, Platoon, Woodsy, & Desert Camo. When I get out to Walmart again, want to pick up the blue one, that's if they still have it. Otherwise, will have to go into the neighboring city at that Walmart. It seems that it's on the shelves, & then gone. So, if you see it & want it, get it right away, cause the next trip in might not be there.


HI Joan,
I subscribe to that 'zine, but never thought to go there for FREE patterns.
Has your WMart remodeled & reduced the yarn /craft sections yet?
all but 1 here near me has & the last one is planning to do so this yr.
I have emailed them & left a note for the manager to reconsider, since this is a rural area with no other outlet for yarn. 
don't suppose it will matter.
BUT I still have Bolek's ( talked about in other postings )--small shop that carries Red Heart super savers.
I have begun "hoarding"-- (you might see me on the tv show--har har~~) yarn fearing i will have no outlet to actually fondle yarn B 4 i buy it....<sigh>
Hugs
patty


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Joann Cartwright said:


> Pattycake, Mom just asked for a couple of skeins of the Woodsy, she want's to knit a pr. of slipper socks. Oh boy !!!! I get to buy some more yarn!!!! LOL Don't ya just love it????? Haha


Hee hee..what have you started~~????
I too, have a couple pattern I want to try for slippers.
But I need to work on the afghan i just started for my Aunt...incase we go visit this Summer i want to take it with me to Va.

Patty


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this. I have three great grand due this year. Each will get one of these. I love to knit and have about six project going at a time. I recently retired and I finding project not finished and put them in the loop now. I am very proud to say I have finished 15 project this year. I have to admit I hate house work but like a clean house, so I wheel and deal with my self. One hour in my rocker with a book on tape and one hour cleaning. My home is cleaner then it has ever been. I store my yarn in paper boxes one of my daughter bring me from work.. I label them and have a room 5x5, the walls are covered with book cases. I use as much as I can from my stock on hand. Yet I will admit to sneaking yarn into the house just two days ago. Love the site and love you all. I am not sick their alot of us out there. God Bless


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Just finished a cowl, my new love and have three baby blankets on the needle. I am dying to start a new cowl but I have to finishe one baby blanket for an April birth and another for a June one.
> Love my knitting Peace in a crazy world


HI Nonnie,
I have not made a cowl as of yet.. this winter was when i needed one!
Yes needlework helps us be sane~
Hugs
patty


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Cristina said:


> I just casted on for a beautiful cabled cowl! lol guess we'll see if I can make it look like the photo  But I do have several crochet items started I figure if I get frustrated or stuck on the knitting I'll jump over to the crochet to make me feel better


Hi,
I do the same thing ..switch back & forth.
Plus I LOVE making afghans...oh the books I have, will never make all I want.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, I only have 3 things going right now. A scarf for mysrelf, one for a friend's b/d in June, (different patterns), and some cross stitch. I like having more than one thing going, more fun that way. jdb


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. I have three great grand due this year. Each will get one of these. I love to knit and have about six project going at a time. I recently retired and I finding project not finished and put them in the loop now. I am very proud to say I have finished 15 project this year. I have to admit I hate house work but like a clean house, so I wheel and deal with my self. One hour in my rocker with a book on tape and one hour cleaning. My home is cleaner then it has ever been. I store my yarn in paper boxes one of my daughter bring me from work.. I label them and have a room 5x5, the walls are covered with book cases. I use as much as I can from my stock on hand. Yet I will admit to sneaking yarn into the house just two days ago. Love the site and love you all. I am not sick their alot of us out there. God Bless


HI,
I decided i needed something durable to store my yarn.
I had them in bags, plastic tubs & with my arthritic condition --way to hard to maneuver anymore.
So I saw Lg Sterlite 4 drawer units @ good old WalMart. for $55.00 a pc.
They are really deep drawers & I have 4 of them now all lined up in my work room.
Plus they look nice & decorative.
I got the bone color..only 1 WMart has that color in my area ,not sure why.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought I was the only one who could not focus on one thing at a time.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Tip I find useful. I have RA and I use circlar needles on every things. If you have one in your hand and drop on you do not have as far to go after it. Fun no matter how bad the pain it does not hurt to knit and crochet. I thank God.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think you really stirred the pot with your question. LOL I think most crafters have multiple projects.... We are all "healthy"!!!!!



Slashdog1 said:


> At this time I now have 3 knitting projects going! A feather and fan prayer shawl for my mom. A baby afgahn and a moss stitch for myself. Am I the only one? Surely not!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

A quick solution to storing yarn and projects.... the wonderful big white styrofoam coolers that Omaha Steaks ship their orders in. We find many uses for them!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I am doing a granny square afghan and am starting a
knit cardigan sweater. lrmay


----------



## k-tchr (Feb 13, 2011)

I have at least 2 afghans, a prayer shawl, a headband/hat and a sweater started. I am sure I have more somewhere. I always have at least 3-6 projects, but just finished a prayer and some baby items to donate to an organization that dresses and takes pictures of the tiny ones that become little angels. 

cmmiller151 I love your thinking about yarn. I too am an admitted Yarnaholic. Have to buy those special yarns even if you don't know what you are going to use it for. My hubby has quit complaining about all the yarn.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm trying to finish about 5 scarfs for a craft fair in about 3 weeks and at this point, am about 2 weeks behind. Yikes!!!


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

cmmiller151 said:


> nope, i think that's pretty normal. i don't know of any of my knitting friends that don't have at least 3 or 4 WPI's, i myself
> probably have 8 or 9. my problem is i start something and then see a new pattern that "i'm just dying to start" so i put the other aside and begin the new one. eventually, i get to all of them, but it's a real challenge. as much as i want to finish one, i'm dying to start another!!! to say nothing of the fact that because of it there are projects all over the house and yarn everywhere. it's just a vicious cycle, but i don't think that i'd have it any other way !!! it's just the passion of knitting !!!!


Exactly my problem!!! And if I'd just stay off Ravelry for a couple of weeks, maybe I'd finish some of this stuff.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Meshale13 I love your sun dress do you mind sharing the pattern. I have a 10 month granddaughter that I would like to make one for her. The colors in your sundress really got my eye.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw your name.And wondering if your from around Baraboo Wis. That ia were I am from. Now living in Arkansas.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> At this time I now have 3 knitting projects going! A feather and fan prayer shawl for my mom. A baby afgahn and a moss stitch for myself. Am I the only one? Surely not!


Nope! we all do this pretty much. I just finished a lacy cap. I am going to TRY to do the mittens which are worked on double pointed needles. Probably not that hard to do----just a little scarey for me. I am also doing two afghans at the same time. And let me not forget my two cross stitch pictures. Plus I have almost finished a book. It sounds like a lot,but I do get it all done. LOL


----------



## willekeo (Mar 8, 2011)

Right now in various stages of completion: 
a crochet-with-beads headband & wrist cuff & bracelet; 
a dc rug; a dc square of combined black yarn and that pesky multicolored silky ladder yarn (that I had to have 4 balls of because it looked so pretty and was cheap at Big Lots and was infuriating to process) which will probably become a purse. I always seem to buy the yarn first before I know what to do with it. Rests of yarns and threads I often iron on fusable web and process in small handmade books, of which I am making two at the moment... so many stitches, so little time!


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

thank you


----------



## normabhc (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely TOO, TOO CUTE.... lucky kids.


----------



## gardengranny (Mar 24, 2011)

Let's see, 1.a pair of socks that have me intimidated - I'm new to socks and sure enough, have plunged into a complicated pattern and now am afraid to tackle the heel; 2. a poncho made of squares of military-camo wool for a little boy in our neighbourhood; 3. a pair of fingerless hand and arm warmers to act as liners for my carpal tunnel braces; 4. a baby blanket for my nephew's baby; 5. a hoodie jacket for my daughter with a big decorative cabled panel; 6. a wee easy lace scarf for learning lace; 7. the "Lola" doll from the Lion Brand site, for my sister because Lola is the very essence of our Mom; 8. an afghan, or something like it, of large squares. This is my stand-by 'travelling' project because it's got an easy pattern. 9. a washcloth, with dreams of many more - who knew they'd feel so good on my face? 
Meanwhile, I'm searching patterns for two perfect light cardigans, one for my daughter and one for myself. A nice long scarf for each of us. That's 9.4, I think. Having so many available to suite my every mood, with the promise of more to come is pure fun!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oddly enough, just five.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

What yarn do you use for your washcloths?


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

2 prayer shawls, 2 baby hats, one baby afghan, 1 scarf, and a partridge in a pear tree! the more the better! some projects are good for waiting for an appointment, some need more concentration and some are just for fun. it is a great hobby, huh?


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am currently knitting a shetland shawl and recently finished a crocheted angel dress. I will be starting a chapel afghan as my next project.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm with you, gals! I bought some of those 3X plastic bags to store my yarn in. Now I'm using them to store UFOs! I see a pattern for something cute, start it, then before it's finished I start another project. I'm so glad I'm not alone! My husband and older son say I have too much yarn. What do they know?


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I can certainly understand multiple projects as I have been a needleworker (knit, crochet, needlepoint, latch, embroidery, etc. for over 55 years). I do many projects to donate to different organizations besides gifts for children, grandchildren and friends. I knew I had alot of yarn but when we moved last year, I found that I had (after organization) at least 10 huge plastic storage bins full. When I see a good sale on line, I naturally have to buy some yarn I love or that I am SURE I will use in an afghan, scarf, baby blanket or any of my charity items. I have already told my husband where to send it when I can't use it anymore but by then, I am sure I will have much more. Tell me I am not the only one! Nanette


----------



## wsthom (Feb 10, 2011)

I love it!! You're a good writer too!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

meshale13, You can mix pleasures! Do your cross stitch on cloth and sew to front of pullover and put beads wherever you think they will be pretty. Cross stitch make darling pockets or bib fronts and the beads can design fronts too. How about a shiny heart on the chest of a jacket? Or at the cuffs of a sweater (if collar) around edge? Oh so pretty, just talked myself into trying it.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Slashdog1, A Jack Russel? In the snow? A brave little one. I have Chihuahuas and NO way will they go out in the rain never mind snow! An adorable baby, that sure makes life more fun.


----------



## Koalatd57 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have 3 knitted projects. A scarf, a lace collar, and a sontag, so you are the only one.

Then I have a quilt project and a plastic canvas toy project for granddaughter that I rotate amongst as well.

All these projects rotate with housework, research online & offline for different things.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Morning Hildy ( in whisper), It's good to have you still with us. I hope you are having the time of your life with your company. It's raining here but makes everything green and that makes me happy. It's not cold so.... I wish I had a yard to fiddle in. Maybe someday. Have TONS of fun!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, At present I am only working on two projects. One is the second partial fingered glove that is driving me crazy so went onto a neck warmer. Once done I will return to glove and FINISH it if it kills me.


----------



## Donna45209 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hildy>>I went to the blog site yesterday and watched. It's not something I could even think about doing--everything's too big! Also at You Tube, over at the right, there's a vid of a woman knitting with 1000 strands! Yep--that's a 1 followed by 3 zeros. Just setting it up is strange. And then the knitting itself is--kinda weird. The first comment underneath the vid says, "What a waste of yarn." And that was my feeling exactly! If you get the chance, go to the vid and watch. Hope you have a good Sunday! D


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been accused of having enough yarn to knit a blanket large enough to cover a city block! Does it sound as though you are the only one???????? LOL

We are all yarnoholics!!! I just ordered 6 more skeins this morning!

Duh!

God bless!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah.. what do they know?? You keep on bagging and collecting yarn, Doris. 'Cause you never know when you'll need it.


----------



## 1052 (Jan 21, 2011)

Love your emoticon.....where did you get that? Mind sharing?


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi! (2 months later! You sound like me only a much better knitter because I have a scarf (for mom), I just just finished a scarf for me that I had bought Prism yarn for and was so scared I'd screw it up that I did it little by little (six months), spa clothes to learn new stitches, and a short shawl! I'm knitting crazy!
Having a problem with a scarf I started for my son (now for next Christmas) Someone online suggested 28 stitches cast-on (merino yarn-withsome cashmire), then 6 rows knit, 2 rows purl. But I didn't like the sides of it, they were "bumpy". So a teacher here suggested slipping first stitch on needle and wrap around it but I can't remember if she said every other row and she doesn't teach anymore! Have you ever heard of that? Since it's for a man I can't crocht around outside. I give-up I guess until I can speak to someone at this yarn shop! Any Ideas???
Thanks,
Sue Morris


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wackycat4 said:


> Hi! (2 months later! You sound like me only a much better knitter because I have a scarf (for mom), I just just finished a scarf for me that I had bought Prism yarn for and was so scared I'd screw it up that I did it little by little (six months), spa clothes to learn new stitches, and a short shawl! I'm knitting crazy!
> Having a problem with a scarf I started for my son (now for next Christmas) Someone online suggested 28 stitches cast-on (merino yarn-withsome cashmire), then 6 rows knit, 2 rows purl. But I didn't like the sides of it, they were "bumpy". So a teacher here suggested slipping first stitch on needle and wrap around it but I can't remember if she said every other row and she doesn't teach anymore! Have you ever heard of that? Since it's for a man I can't crocht around outside. I give-up I guess until I can speak to someone at this yarn shop! Any Ideas???
> Thanks,
> Sue Morris


The scarf I'm working on now (a man's) calls for slipping the first stitch on every row. It makes a nice even, non-rolling edge. Try it and see if you like it.


----------



## joanc (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad to know that I am not the only one. Have a baby sweater; pair of socks (one sock done) and a jacket that I am finishing up. Lots more yarn and projects to do for Christmas gifts.
Joan


----------



## texgal55 (Jan 26, 2011)

meshale13 -- I love your hats, especially the second one! And the dress is so-o-o cute!! Love it! Could you direct me to those two patterns (hat #2 and dress)? Thanks! Myra


----------



## MaryRossmoor (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll be 70 in a few weeks and have been knitting and crocheting since about 10. Our bedroom has a wicker chest that's full of yarn, mostly bags of 3 skeins each for prayer shawls; also leftover yarn from old projects; plus a half-done sweater started in the '80's for a friend (now for myself) with my own design on the front from a chart of St. Francis and the wolf, with intarsia(sp?)multi-color bands of meaningful symbols circling it...don't know when I'll get around to finishing that one! 

In our guest room is my crafts chest with all my needles and hooks organized in one drawer, and beading stuff in another, macrame in another, and sewing stuff & thread in the big bottom drawer. A big five-shelf bookcase has plastic boxes of various kinds of yarn and about 15 projects each in a bag with its pattern. Some of these are started: a Christmas tree skirt started several years ago and 2/3 finished, a prayer shawl in the works, and presently working on cotton washcloths - spa-type with the current one in a pretty little oriental bag to take in the car on short trips, and a big star-shaped crochet blue & green afghan that's 3/4 finished. So I have much too many projects in the wings, mostly knitting, by the way, but a couple crochet things. But only two that I'm presently working on. 

It's been fun, though time-consuming this afternoon, reading all these posts on this thread. It looks like we are all in similar situations with so much yarn & projects. It helps to not feel like a "hoarder" in this, but rather just a regular yarn fanatic! All my best to you all!


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I HAVE A SWEATER FOR MYSELF I STARTED ABOUT FOUR YEARS AGO AND UNLESS I DECIDE TO MAKE IT FOR SOMEONE ELSE IT WON'T BE FINISHED. I HAVE THREE BABY SWEATERS STARTED. ACHRISTMAS STOCKING BUT UNLESS THE SNOW FLIES IT WON'T GET DONE. I STARTED TWO PAIR OF BOOTIES BUT I DON'T LIKE MAKING THE SCOND ONE. IS THAT TYPICAL?


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello, your projects are fantastic---did you get the patterns on line! Love the hats and the romper! need some patterns for young ones--please let me know where you got them--thanks in advance!


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello texgal 55, your logo? is adorable!! where did you find it? How do you install it--is it difficult? I'm not to great on the computer. thanks


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Wouldn't be right if we didn't have 6,7,,8 or 9 projects on the go. My family and co-workers think that I am nuts.But I love making things. I never have enough yarn, always getting more cause I found this patttern or that pattern to make. Keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I seem to be in the minority, I only have 2 projects cast on, a lilac colored baby blanket and a wine colored hat. I don't like to have more than 2 cast on at a time, and the blanket is for home knitting only due to the size. I prefer small projects and finishing them up before casting on the next one!


----------



## slivermore77 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have socks, scarf and bib going


----------



## texgal55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Irishgram! How much Irish are you?! I love Ireland and anything Irish -- and I've never been there! I love reading about it, looking at pictures, etc. I love Celtic Woman, the singing group.

Anyway -- about my avatar. You have to locate what you want to use as your avatar -- picture, clip art, etc. -- and put it on your computer someplace, such as "My Pictures". Then go to "My Profile" at the top of any page on the forum, just click on it. Down toward the bottom is a section titled Avatar. It tells you what to do there. That's all there is to it!! 

I think I just Googled Images for "knitting clip art". Then just started looking for something vintage. When I saw this one I knew that was it!! I thought it was so cute! I even may have specified "vintage knitting clip art", can't remember for sure.

Hope this helps!
Myra


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Two pair of socks all four started. The first pair are both past the heels, the second is a lighter color, both started, one to the heel flap the other about half that far. I took this pair with me this weekend to an indoor music festival to work on in low lighting. (I knit lots faster listening to great music!)

A bunny tail hat with one and a half ears to finish it.

A sweater for me about 1/4 of the way finished. I wanted to pick it up about a month ago and couldn't find the rest of the yarn for it. Of course it was in the same place I had looked, but I found it while looking for yarn for a silent auction. Go figure. It's still calling my name, tho, so that's good. I'll be working on that again shortly. That might actually be all for now. Ooops! I lied. I have a Ruana shawl going, also. 

So let's see, that makes five things that I can think of started!

Since we travel, and DH will stop, if possible, for me to check out the yarn shops along the way, I have scanned into the computer, the pictures of pattens that I would most likely want to make, and included the materials listing for each. Then I printed them out in my photo program and put them in to the photo "brag" books, which I try to remember to take with me. That way, when I find yarn that really calls my name, I can buy enough for a project, eliminating that paniced search for a project to fit the yarn yardage. It also has kept me from purchasing duplicate patterns. I did that with a couple, finding a pattern I liked at a shop while on the road, buying it, getting home to find I already had it! I figure if I find a pattern I like while traveling, I can buy that, then find yarn locally that I like to make it. It's easier to find room in a suit case or RV with limited storage for a pattern than it is for yarn for sweaters! But on the other hand, sock yarn is always to be bought while traveling as a souvineir! I mark on the wrapper where I bought it, as a reminder of the trip.

Tami


----------



## willekeo (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, I am reading several times now that people are making "prayer shawls" As a "BuhJew" I know of two kinds: what, pray tell, hehe, are the particular prayer shawls you all are making and for which denomination(s)?


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I have two projects going at the same time. A knitted one of a leaf design from a shawl. I saw the video on it and thaught it would look nice as a bedspread. My other project is a crocheted doll which gave me a bit of a problem trying to figure out how to read the instructions on making the dress for it. It is the poorest instructions I have ever read in all the years esperience I have in crocheting.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like it to me. That's me. I get started on something and if it is taking too long to finish I start getting bored. But in general I do try and finish up a project.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

My scrap bag of left over yarn is practically all used up. One year I decided to make crocheted multicolored blankets for my 4 grandsons for Christmas. To my surprise they all loved them and use them in the winter time. I made some for one of my 2 granddaughters as well, also for my 3 daughters.


----------



## binkie (Feb 27, 2011)

I am 80 yearsold. Don"t want to even try to remember how much knitting I have done. I have one affacan that I have been stuck on the edge. Have a good friend who will help me. But I want to try to work it out myself. Thats why I like knitting It"s a challange, My husband says don"t you ever get tired of doing that? I hust look at him


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

texgal55 said:


> Hi Irishgram! How much Irish are you?! I love Ireland and anything Irish -- and I've never been there! I love reading about it, looking at pictures, etc. I love Celtic Woman, the singing group.
> 
> Anyway -- about my avatar. You have to locate what you want to use as your avatar -- picture, clip art, etc. -- and put it on your computer someplace, such as "My Pictures". Then go to "My Profile" at the top of any page on the forum, just click on it. Down toward the bottom is a section titled Avatar. It tells you what to do there. That's all there is to it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## texgal55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, sure, Betty! That's fine! Myra


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

I have 3 projects currently going but it will be 4 later this evening. One is a super easy scarf that is only the knit stitch, a scarf that has 4 rows to make the wavy pattern, a beanie that has Fair Isle stitching which is the most difficult but I love seeing it get the design in it and I going to start a chemo hat tonight for a minister's wife I heard that needs one.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

..texgal55 I love your picture ..


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good grief!! Fifteen pages of "How many project do you have started?" 

Ya gotta love this forum.


----------



## Debby63 (Mar 21, 2011)

OMW!!!!! I have actually finished a project!!!!!!!! It's not perfect by any means but it's mine and I finally finished it! Yippee!!!!!


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

I currently have four projects in the making


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops -- corrections -- I have five projects going. Forgot my socks!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd love that first hat pattern. Can you tell us where it came from?


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

What size needles do you use?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aliceones said:


> I HAVE A SWEATER FOR MYSELF I STARTED ABOUT FOUR YEARS AGO AND UNLESS I DECIDE TO MAKE IT FOR SOMEONE ELSE IT WON'T BE FINISHED. I HAVE THREE BABY SWEATERS STARTED. ACHRISTMAS STOCKING BUT UNLESS THE SNOW FLIES IT WON'T GET DONE. I STARTED TWO PAIR OF BOOTIES BUT I DON'T LIKE MAKING THE SCOND ONE. IS THAT TYPICAL?


I laughed when I read your post. I used to have the same problem. I'd make a mitten, just to see if I could do it. When it was finished, I just hated to tackle the second one. I won't say it's typical, but it's happened to me.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

I just started a baby blanket this morning, and I am finishing up a knitted sampler baby afghan, I just decided on the design for a ring bearers pillow, for my son and his fiance, (thats needle work of some kind), and I have a dress to finish up for one of my grandaughters.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

DorisT said:


> aliceones said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE A SWEATER FOR MYSELF I STARTED ABOUT FOUR YEARS AGO AND UNLESS I DECIDE TO MAKE IT FOR SOMEONE ELSE IT WON'T BE FINISHED. I HAVE THREE BABY SWEATERS STARTED. ACHRISTMAS STOCKING BUT UNLESS THE SNOW FLIES IT WON'T GET DONE. I STARTED TWO PAIR OF BOOTIES BUT I DON'T LIKE MAKING THE SCOND ONE. IS THAT TYPICAL?
> ...


This is funny, the first sweater I made for myself took me 8 years, by the time I did finish it I had to put slim knitted triangles in to expand it. But I do weaar it and love it.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Debby63 said:


> OMW!!!!! I have actually finished a project!!!!!!!! It's not perfect by any means but it's mine and I finally finished it! Yippee!!!!!


I make sure there is an error, not to visual, in everyhing I make, any thoughts as to why...


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I read in a book that quilters sometimes leave what they call a humility square in their quilts - one square not quite correctly done to show that nobody is perfect and so nothing we make is. Maybe...
Nanette


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

The quilters left a mistake because Jesus i s the only sinless person to walk this earth. You are right. I just leave an error in anything I make, because of Jesus.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

gg!


----------



## sybil (Mar 16, 2011)

I also leave a mistake in every thing I make to remind me that I want be perfect until I go home to be with Jesus. No one can see it unless I point it out, but I know its there.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

pepsiknittingmomma, I totally agree with you, on the not too many projects going at once. I have just enough time to finish what I am on. Adding more and I never seem to get any completely done. I actually like only working on one until finished, then onto the next. I find for myself if I do too many I start the ones I can't wait to get to and that is just too many. I love to knit but am slow and I want to knit everything I see. Realistically, a half dozen a year is more my speed, so...... I have to rein myself in and stay on target.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Debby63, CONGRATULATIONS!! You sound like me. I get so excited when finished. Not only am I proud that I finished but it means I can do something else now. It feels great,huh? We are so proud of you guys that keep on going! Good luck on your next project and send a pic of this one.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, someone else like me! Glad to hear I'm not the only one. I really like to finish what I start too. I wouldn't be able to focus if I had 5-8 projects going, how do you pick which one to work on?


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma, I usually pick by either what someone else wants or what I want for them. Also I occasionally knit a thing or two for myself. I have found that once I start a project I see something I like better, but I am not going to frog unless I just barely started so I stick to what I am on. It seems I like everything I see so have to decide and stay with that. I have gone back and made the one I liked better also. Not often though as I have so many requests. I have 23 grandchildren and 3 great grandchildren so that keeps me busy.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, 23 grandchildren! That would keep you very busy. I knit mostly for other people too, I've only made myself a few things. I like to knit for charity - blanket squares, hats, mittens, and scarves. I also make ornaments for the whole family (around 30), dishcloths for the women in my family, and fun stuff for my nieces and nephews and my own 3 kids. When my great aunt died I bought all her yarn which included several unassembled blankets of granny squares (I don't crochet like she did). I want to assemble the blankets and donate them to charity also. My kids now just ask "is that for the donation box?" when they see me working on something.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I only have one project going at a time too. I usually knit 7-10 afghans a year but many, many scarves and needlepoints too. I was in a wheelchair for 2 years after an accident and people could not believe all I got finished. It is a good thing I had needlework to keep my mind off my ankle and the surgeries or I would have lost it totally. I never understand when someone says "doesn't needlework make you nervous?" It is what calms my nerves and makes me feel like I am accomplishing something. I am halfway through my second picture album of projects (not even all the donations) in the last few years. I feel that needlework is a big part of me and makes me who I am in many ways. Nanette


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh gosh, I just finished a project and I hadn't counted it in the unfinished list!!!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad you found a way to keep your mind off being in a wheelchair, as a nurse I see so many people get depressed with an extended illness and you found the perfect way to beat it!


----------



## aleaclaire (Mar 28, 2011)

not alone!
i have at least 3 projects right now..................and its killing me 
to not have more started!
cool dog!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aliceones and DorisT, I have the same second sock syndrom you have. My solution is to make both at one time, on seperate needles. I do a little on one, then switch to the other. Yes, it still takes the same amount of time as it would to knit one then the other, but it LOOKS like they are finished at the same time! And my tension seems more even that way. I don't seem to end up with one sock a little tighter than the other.

Tami


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello Texasgal55, thanks so much for all your help, I'll give it a try! Your vintage logo is the cutest yet!! As far as being "Irish" my Dad was all Irish but my mother was Portuguese. My father always had stories about his relatives especially his unc;le Dan Twoomey who brought him up. He always sang Irish songs to me when I was a ;little girl and talked about the Leprachauns etc. It was lots of fun/. I too have never been but my family & I are planning a trip there in about two years. Just finished a baby cardigan for my soon to be born great-granddaughter, my first. Of course it was an Aran knit--my grandson asked me to knit one. I love All things Irish also. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## willekeo (Mar 8, 2011)

Muslims have the same habit and make "an error" in the rugs they weave, because only Allah is perfect. And our first nation Navajos do the same in the blankets they weave. It is lovely to consider the many similarities in ways to live, philosophies, and religions. We share more than we are different.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Irishgram, I am only partly Irish, but I have quite a bit of Scottish and Welch and a few others too. Your dad sounds like my grandpa, the most superstitious person I ever met. He would never go into the woods if it were dark, and hardly in the day light either. He Knew for sure that the wee people and the spirits of the woods belonged there, not he. I loved to design Aran sweaters and afghans. They are so beautiful and I never got bored with them. My children's father's family all the way back were 100% Irish and came over during one of the potato famines. My daughter went to Ireland for two or three weeks on her honeymoon and fell in love with it. She brought me back a beautiful handwoven wool shawl, and a shillelagh


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I have several hats all going in various colors. I get a little "color bored," so it's nice to change up. Also, when I start getting crowns done, all of a sudden I have several finish up within a short period and it gives me a lot of satisfaction. I'm glad I'm sorta "normal."


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful little dress-jumper! Love the hats! Keep up the good work, as those of us who are just beginning again after years of other stuff love to see these great projects! :-D :-D


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Meshale:
I love your work, so pretty and the colours are awesome. I have a cousin who use to live in Harrisburg. Did you design the hats yourself? Keep knitting, Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Frajo: My husband asks me when I am going to start selling my yarn to Walmart. lol Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Pfarley: Successful multi tasking is a myth. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been in Ireland twice. I just Love that country. Wherever you go the people are so friendly. We were there this past Oct. for a wedding. I did notice a change from ten years ago the country is becoming very Americanize.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hi maryann, itis funny how supersticious the Irish are! I don't know if there is enough room to write them all down here. I actually believed them all!! My h8sband thought I was so silly. I loved when I wanted a piece of my Moms' cake & there wasn't any---my Dad would just say the leprachauns' ate them last night while we were sleeping---it's funny, but when the grandkids were all young, on St Paddys' Eve, we'd have a sleep-over & I would tell stories etc about the ol' country, and the next morning they'd have something small from Seamus. I still have the letters they wrote to Seamus--so adorable---they believed like I did. So much fun! We still talk about those days--they enjoyed them as much as I did when I was a child! Seamus was our special Leprachaun!! They are all grown up now, but the memories live on. It's a beautiful thing!!


----------



## gardengranny (Mar 24, 2011)

One of those hube skeins of 100% cotton from Bernat, I think. It's beige with a sprinkling of pastel dibs and dabs to cheer it up. It softens up wonderfully when wet, and feels both lush and strong enough to be a little bit abrassive for those dead surface skin cells. I love it!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Irish Gram, It would make a book if you wrote them down. The only one I do because it's so ingrained in the family, is the salt over the shoulder. Doesn't matter where I am. Do you know the hat on the bed and the umbrella in the house and planting at night by the stage of the moon? Maureen O'Hara was deadly serioius when she swore in an article I read, that she heard the banshee wail when a relative died, and more than once at that.'

Anyway, I love cables, the more complicated the better. There are some that make the Tree of Life pattern look easy. I designed an Aran afghan for my daughter that had plain stitches only if necessasry. It was knit in one piece on long circuiars and I used cable pattern that braided, one s with long rows of non repeating stitches, sculptured looking patterns. and a 7" to 8"cable and lace border mitered at the corners.m It took me a while to finish it but I was never bored and wanted to put It down. If you want a challenge that's fun, do an Aran on.anything, pillow, purse, sweater. hat, on and on.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the knitting smiley How did you do that?
tbbrown


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hey maryanne, we always did the salt over the shoulder too! There were so many---the one that scared me the most was making the rocking chair rock with noone i n it--God, the next one who sat in the chair would die--hate even to say it. My Dad also talked about the banshees---honestl And if I hear "Danny Boy" start, I'm in tears--it evokes so much emotion, the lyrics slay me!! I've read tons of Irish history--and always put Irish "celtic" greetings on all my cards to family and friends. It is greaT TALKING TO YOU and sharing---I could go on and on----another Iriah trait--the gift of gab---hope to0 hear from you again--Irish Gram


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

tb...don't know who you asked so I'll reply..I, also, love smileys and could not figure this one out for sooo long. Finally, went to Admin. Simple. Choose the one you want and it will come up as symbols until you "print"..voila! it's a smiley! Who knew? I don't know what some mean tho'..ie, purple one..is that a tear? Also, two greens? Anybody, jump right in..we need to know...Hildy


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello georgethefifth, I hear you---I have sooo much yRN IN MY ATTIC---MOST GIVEN To me----my husband goes crazy. And wouldn't you know, my 85 year old aunt passes away two weeks ago, she was a major knitter, her daughter called me lkast night and said thAT my aunt wanted me to have all her needles and all her yarn---I am touched and honestly just need to find a spot to put it all---my corner is filled now---doesn't matter I'm sure I'll find room!! thanks for sharing


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi George the fifth.... My husband had to buy me a wardrobe purely for my wool... I've fille that and am currently filling the corner of my bedroom...I'm obssessed with buying yar. susan


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Irish Gram and others. May I jump in here? ALL of us have more yarn than we will ever use, and I just learned another form of "giving"..Our "Girls and Boys" Club are teaching needlework for the after-school youngsters.Also, shelters for abused women, church groups, etc. I know! Our problem will be..standing over our pile of yarn and saying "oh, I can't give that one up..no, no not that one either". ha! Guess we have to learn to knit with our toes..after all, they're just sitting there doing nothing!! Now there's a challenge, ladies and gents! Hildy :lol:


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello hildy3, thanks for sharing your great idea about what to do with all the yarn we've accumulated over time--it's actually a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

My pleasure, Gram..let me know when you get rid of your first one...haha...Hildy


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I must be abnormal because, I can't start something till the needles are clear. They don't have to be sewn up or finished off. I then have a sewing up day when we are away. I find it hard going back to something and remembering where I was upto. Although, I do write things down as I go. 

At the moment I am knitting fake food for my daughter-in-law. She's a child minder and the children will be educated by it whilst playing. Amusing when the pieces are made up!!


----------



## zsazsabb (Mar 2, 2011)

We're all in the same boat! I have 1 crocheted baby blanket, 3 knit scarves, 1 sweater, and just finished a hat for a change of pace. All completely different yarn and pattern, sometimes a girl just needs a break.


----------



## zsazsabb (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, plus I tend to buy not quite enough yarn to finish something, which gives me an excuse to go buy "just one more skein", which of course I have some left of after I finish my original project...so I start something new, then have to go buy "just one more"....dye lots? Who cares? I love this "vicious cycle."


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

i used to have 3 knitting, 2 crocheting, 2 sewing all projects now i've told myself finishd what you start. i just get bored.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I have inherited yarn three times now. I working on it and fine having a stach is a blessing. I still don't turn away from a good buy. I have bought half done sweater at yard sale un done them and reused the yarn. Pretty nice to have a beautiful sweater 25 50 or a dollar.


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

since I knit, crochet and quilt, I have3 quilts in the process, one a hexigon table cloth, getting close to bing done then a flannel queen size, have some of the pieces cut. ai have a quilted scarf just about donr , Knitting I have 1 slipper done, one on the needles, crocheting I am making a sweater using Luster Sheen, I have about 2/3 of the back done, but I need to finish the back, then the front and sleeves. One of my friends asked me to crochet one for her, I don't have a pattern, it has a flower madalian in the back then it is worked out and finally squared to be able to work across above and below the main part, I plan to finish it with flowers all around from the neck to around and finish at the other neck. When it is done I will post a picture, ake, I hope I get done prettys soon. LOL I like to make items with out a pattern, I have knit and crocheted for so long most of the shaping is in my head


----------



## gretarox (Feb 2, 2011)

I WOULD LIKE TO GET THE PATTTERNS FOR THE 2 HATS YOU PRESENTED...THEY ARE GREAT...I TOO WORK O MULTIPLE PROJECTS INCLUDING MAJOR NEEDLEPOINT PROJECTS. BUT THOSE CNWAIT... I LIKE TO KNIT AND PRESENT THE ITEMS TO MY GRANDKIDS AND SPECIAL FRIENDS ASAP.
SO PLEASE SEND ME THE PATTERSN FOR THE HATS...

THANKS


----------



## KNITNOTNAG (Apr 1, 2011)

I currently have 5 projects going: scarf, sweater, baby blanket, baby bonnet, baby booties. I have two girls that just got married, I'm doing a lot of knitting for future grandbabies. I let my girls pick colors for boys and girls. My goal is to have layette sets done before they are born... since they aren't concieved yet, I'm ahead of the game! I leave one project at work, one in the car, one at my bf's and two at home... I've been knitting for 26 years, and I have NEVER had just one project going!!! You are very normal!


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL.I get yarn and fabric, If someone at church asks who to give yarn or fabric to, they send them my way. I have 2 trunks of yarn, the only bad thing is many times there is not enough of the same die lot to do an adult sweater unless I do it with a knit in pattern. alas that is not my favprite, but I will be putting lambs arouond a baby afghan, I think they are stitched after the knitting is done.
I did crochet a rug 36 by110. those are about measurments, it took me just over a month, I used Herschners rug yarn and scaps, my mom had several ball rolled up for scrappy projects, then I had scraps or small left over yarns they all went in plus some of my miss matched white yarn. It gets the wow factor from all who see it, especially the girls a Herschners. It is a heavy run, so it stays put, and doesn't shift around.


----------



## KNITNOTNAG (Apr 1, 2011)

Would love to see a pic of the rug!


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

my problem is I don't know how to do that, I have been having my kids help me qnd they are no visiting till a bit later. drat, I have a dell computer , I have taken the picture it improting it to this page that stumps me


----------



## KNITNOTNAG (Apr 1, 2011)

you have to know where the picture is located on your hard drive. you can browse for the picture to upload under the box you type in when you reply...


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

hall rug


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

lol, well I tried, I can get pics on email, but I forgot how I did that. note the name the 72 is for my age


----------



## gretarox (Feb 2, 2011)

march 26 2011 there were 2 childrens' hats1-americanpie2 and one orangesherbert..i would very much like to get the pattern for these 2 hats. please send them to me or post them on this web site. 

thanks


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

gretarox said:


> march 26 2011 there were 2 childrens' hats1-americanpie2 and one orangesherbert..i would very much like to get the pattern for these 2 hats. please send them to me or post them on this web site.
> 
> thanks


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

hahahaaha and my friend goes mad at me for having so many on the go at one time but i have to stop every so often to finish something cos i usually run out of stitch holders ehehheheh then i HAVE to have at least a WHOLE day of sewing up pooh pooh hate that part but must say i am ALWAYS chuffed with myself when i see my finished work .often when i am doing loose chunky for kids (not mine) i tend to crochet side seams together and have been known to make it a feature by using conrast shade .another idea for others like me who hate the sewing up


----------



## KNITNOTNAG (Apr 1, 2011)

Great Idea on the crochet seams, thanks for the tip!

Like most , I hate the sewing up part... I work on circulars every chance I get to avoid the "sewing".


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

did u also see a tip i gave to some-one earlier as regards new patts till u get t worked out ? i buy cheao dolls (often from hat e call cr boot sales )where peoples can sell off thier unwanted stuff and like me i have my eye on a bargain as i clean and redress dolls from these sales to donate to charity for fund raising so when i got a new patt i do dolls size and that gets the dolls lots of new knitteds and i get to pracise new stitches


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

sorry folks getting tired in my old age missing some letters in my typing hope u all get what is missing


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

I always have several projects going at once since I tend to get bored easily (especially with a big afghan). Keep them all in separate bags along with the pattern and can then just grab a bag and work on whatever suits my mood at the time. My only problem is that I have too much yarn and will have to live to be approximately 105 years old to get through it all. Especially since I am always picking up more each time I'm at the yarn store. Oh well, keeps me off the streets and outta tha bars. Sandi


----------



## serialmommy (Mar 26, 2011)

ummm...you mean I'm supposed to keep track??? I have a whole bin of started projects. I like to bounce around. I lose interest about 1/2 way through so I'll start something different. Every so often (it should be more frequently, also one of my crafty goals for the year) I'll go back and finish a project. It's not just yarn projects I do this with, it's EVERYTHING. I need a good case of "finishitis" as Yarn Harlot calls it.


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

ur like me there i always have to keep the pttern with the garment bcos by the time i come to finish off i have forgotten how ahahahahahahahah. most of my things get left on stsitch holders and when i run out of holdres i need to go back and finish off to get the holders for next TO FINISH PROJET ahhah.i usually get to the stage of knitting round neck and often the button bands to sew on when something else takes my fancy or i suddenly get the notion to finish one from the year b4 (if i am lucky when i dip in the bin at the back of the wardrobe)might even remember the pattern vaguely


----------



## Nettie98387 (Apr 1, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> At this time I now have 3 knitting projects going! A feather and fan prayer shawl for my mom. A baby afgahn and a moss stitch for myself. Am I the only one? Surely not!


I have a sweater for me, a sweater for my granddaughter, a scarf and a hat.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My hat goes off to those who have fewer than ten projects on the needles or hook; awaiting the weaving in of ends; or awaiting assembly at any given moment. The last time I tallied mine, there were between 25 and 30! I've begun to add them to my Ravelry page, but quit after the first half dozen. I'd rather knit a few rows, than face the reality of how old some of my WIPs are!

There's something to be said in favour of visiting far away places without Internet access. I was stuck at home (in our home in Syria) from the beginning of November through the end of February. I can't be bothered with hunting through all the satellite chanels for something to watch in a language I understand (Arabic isn't one.), so I sat listening to audio books and knitting on all the UFOs I'd crammed into our bags. I finished most of them as well as a few small items from the yarn I'd also packed. That makes me understand the attraction of knitting retreats. Can't afford _them_ though.


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, I understand how it is when there is nothing good to watch, I also do my knitting in the evening when my husband wants me in the same room with him, but I can't stand some of the old movies he watches. I have other things to do all the time-I've gotten slower as I get older. I can't have too many projects going because I tend to get bogged down. I have some sewing to do, but I enjoy crocheting blankets for new babies due among my friends and family. They enjoy them so much, it's fun to watch them when they open a gift from me!!


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

I can honestly say that I have only three at this moment. Two cross stitch pictures and one baby cable afghan. That one is a pattern I have made lots of time and have memorized . The Yarn Monster hit me at Walmart today. There was 3-ply in 2.47 oz balls for a $1 each. Couln't resist. Bought 10. Have the cutest hat and mitten pattern by Red Heart. Made the hat. Now for the mittens! LOL


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello Jessica, I'm amazed at the projects you have. My husband & I have always wanted to go to the middle east--couldn't afford to go when the children were young and now are nervous to go because of all the unrest. my husbands' grandparents were from lebanon and always talked about how beautiful it is there. don't know if we'll ever get there now.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I currently have 2 knitting projects going. . . a summer sweater --taking me forever because the yarn is 100% bamboo so it's on size 5 needles and another big sweater just started. I did a gauge swatch for another summer sweater this evening. I'm also a quilter and I don't even want to think about how many of those projects are in the works. I read all the time so I always have a book going and am usually listening to one as well. I tend to buy yarn or sale without a particular project in mind. . . . gets me in lots of trouble with yarn and fabric. . . . jj


----------



## awwintx (Apr 2, 2011)

I currently have 4 projects in the works - a shrug (I'm making a career out of finishing it), an elephant (toy), a scarf (to give to a friend), and a swatch for socks. I like to switch among the projects because I get bored knitting on the same project for any length of time.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Who doesn't have more than two items on the go. I have a pink cardigan that ran out of yarn as I was doing the front band - Never could get the right dye lot and texture to finish it. May be lucky with this year's colours, Still looking and it should now fit my granddaughter. Did a swatch for a purple summer jacket - best to wait until winter is over to start it as it's too lightwieght to wear now. I have a rabbit for a friend's grand child to complete - thought he would get a kick out of one done in camouflage colours. I have a bundle of granny squares done for a blanket - just taught my granddaughter to crochet and have lots of inspiration for her. I'm always crocheting flowers for projects. Also have a short sleeve red jacket to finish for her and a chunky weight one to complete in my size. And, oh yes, an Elvis wig...!!


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am one that doesn't have more than one. Oh maybe I do for I have knited a baby sweater and Hat and am now knitting booties and I have to attach ribbon on in order for the baby's mother to close it by tieing them. It calls for roseiteeis and I can't seem to find any. I saw someone on the forum tell a person about knitting flowers. So now I am going to try it. In fact I did but I made a mistake and have to strat over. I didn't rickinize it as a set only to me I am giving my great grand daughter the sweater and all and it is a patern with all three so I call it one patern lol Well I had three but not on the needles at the same time. I didn't have but only to use. Now I got more and am going ahead on making them. I got the sweater done and the hat done and they are lovely if I may say that. I have yet to finsh the botties I have started the one and it gave me some problems, but I now have that figtured out. I think it is wonderful that people can do that. Another reason is I can't afford to get yarn till I see I have some money left over after my bills and food. So I am doing fine and I will be strating my next project next month. It is great to see all on this forum and learn things from them. Have a great day to-marrow. God Bless. Carolyn


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

Charity Knitter said:


> Presently I'm working on 3 projects: a child's chemo cap, a man's scarf, and a pair of bed slippers.
> 
> Happy Knitting!
> 
> Charity Knitter


I finished two afghans. Now I have another afghan and a lacy cap going. Almost thru with the cap(today maybe?)


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

I usually have several things going at the same time too. I get bored and go to another,then come back and finish the other. Or I will see a new pattern I really want to try. I have had three afghans ,two cross stitch pictures, and a book all going at the same time. And I always finish everything somehow.


----------



## moxleyboy (Mar 5, 2011)

I have three pairs of bootees ( I have one of each made) a pair of mittens and 2 hats on the go. I make a lot of items for the wooly tree at our church. Lots of long cold winters here in Saskatoon, Canada and in the core neighbourhood where our church is there are a lot of street people needing hats, toques and mittens. We have Cloth for Kids operating out of the basement of the church. It was announced that in 2010 they had 21000 hours of volunteer hours and made and distributed over 16,000 items

Personally I made 220 items for the wooly tree

Also are there any other men here that knit and crochet here. I'd like to hear from you
Chris


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Chris, you should show us some of your work. The ladies are getting all the oohs and aahs, let us give some to you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

Finding "new" yarn when you already have stashes everywhere? What do you do...you buy it, of course!! LOL


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Good for you for making and donating so much!
My kids are learning that other people need stuff because I make stuff for "the donation box." I want them to grow up to help people out, too.


----------



## StnFlwr (Feb 25, 2011)

Who's counting?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a collector of patterns. I usually only buy yarn for what I'm making at the time. At this time I do have four projects I'm working on. Two girl's sweaters, Lace Scarf, and slippers. My instructor likes to enforce the idea of finishing one project at a time. I guess Iam like other knitters sometimes you need a easy patern other times you don't mind to challenge your brain.


----------



## moxleyboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Personally I have tried to keep tabs on what I have given just for my own reference not because I want kudos for what I have done
As for the hours and item Cloth for Kids came up with those figures themselves. It was announced in church last Sunday. As I said in my previous post the church is in the inner city core. Most of the residents are native. Many are street people. Up here temperatures in the winter can be -50C and over. Not nice when you are on the street. Personally I have experiences the extreme cold being caught on the Highway between Saskatoon and Regina at -53C when my car broke down and had to wait for a tow truck to bring us back home


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

This year I started keeping track of how many items I make and what each item is, also for my own use, not for the accolades. I would like to know how many items I make so I can strive to make more next year, and how many items I donate so I can strive to donate more. It's a fun competition for myself. Last year I didn't keep track and just roughly guessed, this year I want to know for sure. I'm that kind of person. 
Your weather sounds nasty, I live in the middle of Michigan and we got around 20 below as our coldest, the whole 45 minute drive home from work I never got warm that morning!!


----------



## moxleyboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Where is Evart in Michigan?
My mother's eldest sister and her daughter lived in Jackson.
Her grandson lives in Michigan Center


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok, I know this is corny, but it really works. If you hold up your hand to represent Michigan, Evart is on your ring finger where a wedding ring would go. My sister-in-law is from Jackson, and her and another sister-in-law and brother-in-law went to Spring Arbor.


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

Goodness, but now I feel more 'normal'.....lol. I only have 3 going right now, an afghan, shawl and now some embroidery. Have TONS of that too. Cross-stitch?? Can't get to it. Of course I found a bit more stuff at JoAnn's and Michaels yesterday...sigh.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Just went to Michaels to buy frame separates for a completed needlepoint and wouldnt you know it, there was some really interesting colors of yarn on sale. I know my 4 granddaughters will love things made with it for Xmas this year. I am also planning on an afghan for each of them. Gave the moms their afghans last year and made new needlepoint stockings for daughter, grandsion and her housemate .

I also take pics of my finished products. That way if I am looking for a pattern for an afghan I may see something I already completed that will work fine again in a panel. I should have started doing that long before I did, but it is fun to look back 30 years and see at least a few things I made back then. Nanette


----------



## moxleyboy (Mar 5, 2011)

both my aunt and cousin lied on Backus Street
in Jackson


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

cmmiller151 said:


> and then you buy it !!!! and of course you had no pattern, you just bought it cuz you liked (loved) it and now you have 2, 3 skeins and don't know what to make with it !!! cuz it's not enough for anything but you HAD to have it !! so now you're going everywhere to find a pattern that will fit the amount you have . . . . . . there's that vicious cycle again !!!!
> Oh the life of a knitter . . . . .
> 
> But REALLY . . . . .would you have it any other way !!! I've stopped trying to explain it to my DH and he's stopped trying to understand it, he just accepts it now. LOL !!!!


I just discovered that problem myself XD I just recently bought 7 skeins of yarn, one, the Banana Berry(?) I bought three skeins, the rest just one skein. And I have NO idea what do with them! I decided that I'm going to try and make a hat, first hat, and a raspberry stitch scarf, with one skein which means I need one more skein to go with it. If the hat is successful I'm going to make the same scarf and hat set for my mom out of another skein I got because its pastels and she LOVES pastels, again it means buying another skein


----------



## mtayl75234 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, you are very NORMAL. I have 3 active and 2 pending in my stash. :roll:


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

meshale13 said:


> Oh I wish I could multi-task with my art/craft projects! I have become so obsessed with my knitting that I have neglected my counted cross stitch and my flamework glass beads. I keep thinking, "After this sweater I will do some beads" or "Maybe tonight I'll do some cross stitch" Never seems to happen. Usually I never have more than two active and one severely neglected project going.


I'm the EXACT same with my homework and knitting! :mrgreen: I say I'll do my Biology after this row, 6 rows later Biology has not been looked at :mrgreen:


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

moxleyboy said:


> Personally I have tried to keep tabs on what I have given just for my own reference not because I want kudos for what I have done
> As for the hours and item Cloth for Kids came up with those figures themselves. It was announced in church last Sunday. As I said in my previous post the church is in the inner city core. Most of the residents are native. Many are street people. Up here temperatures in the winter can be -50C and over. Not nice when you are on the street. Personally I have experiences the extreme cold being caught on the Highway between Saskatoon and Regina at -53C when my car broke down and had to wait for a tow truck to bring us back home


Wow Moxleyboy I can't even imagine what it would be like to live in those temps in a home, let alone be homeless - how incredibly sad. I know you don't want kudos - but good on you anyway, those of us who don't live on the street in the developed world have soooo much don't we? I have a friend who lives in Saskatoon so I keep an eye on the weather there.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Projects on the go at the moment:
1 rainbow dolly
5 purses - presents for nieces and friends (knitted now need sewing)
2 lace scarves - also pressies for friends
1 headset bag - pressie for friend
1 bag to be felted after knitting
1 Beekeepers' Quilt (should be done by 2031)
and a partridge in a pear tree!


----------



## Harm99ony (Aug 23, 2016)

As for a knit project, only one. I'm also working on a quilted wall hanging.


----------



## elaine (Jan 15, 2011)

Must be more cuz it couldn't just be you and me! ;>) I'm knitting a cardigan for daughter (very difficult for me - has hundreds of cables of all sizes), yoga socks for friends for Christmas, sofa pillow for daughter, and preparing t-shirts (from various places I've been) to make a quilt. Just finished crocheting 35 Star Wars characters and Disney princesses for grandkids' summer birthdays. Been kinda busy and loving it! To me, it's more fun than having to start/finish project before I can try another; also more fun to work on whichever one happens to suit my mood at the time. But, we're all different - and so be it!! Sure would be boring if we were all the same. Variety is the spice of life - right?


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

I believe it's 4 total. 
Two of them are not going to see the light of day any time soon though, because they got boring, so they're stashed away somewhere lol.
I have one mosaic shawl on my needles, which I would really like to get back to, but I got pulled off for 2 time-sensitive requests (which are now finished) and to learn/make some crochet doilies. So, crochet doilies are "active", and the shawl is waiting patiently in my bedside table drawer.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

cmmiller151 said:


> and then you buy it !!!! and of course you had no pattern, you just bought it cuz you liked (loved) it and now you have 2, 3 skeins and don't know what to make with it !!! cuz it's not enough for anything but you HAD to have it !! so now you're going everywhere to find a pattern that will fit the amount you have . . . . . . there's that vicious cycle again !!!!
> Oh the life of a knitter . . . . .
> 
> But REALLY . . . . .would you have it any other way !!! I've stopped trying to explain it to my DH and he's stopped trying to understand it, he just accepts it now. LOL !!!!


Hi cmmiller151 I have just finished a beanie for my daughter's partner, I have knitted one bed sock, need to start the 2nd one. I am knitting a baby's cardigan. I have just ordered yarn from Yarn Paradise (Ice Yarns) and Mary Maxim and I have no idea what I will knit with it when it arrives. I gave a big bag of scarves to the Goodwill store so maybe I will knit myself a scarf as it is starting to get really cold now in Sydney Australia. Have a great day!


----------

